# Another cute bunny story



## pla725 (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1100030/Whats-Doc-Meet-Vincent-rabbit-born-ears.html


----------



## lemon (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh he is so cute!
Can't be live I never looked here.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

That's one cute Bunny.

Susan


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

Aw...How cute is that little bunny! It's a cute earless sensation! :bunny19


----------



## BSAR (Dec 24, 2008)

aww!! he is sooo cute!! poor guy!


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 24, 2008)

omg thats just about the cutest thing EVER! <3


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aww! What a cutie!  Special pets are always adorable!


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 28, 2008)

Awww. :inlove:He is so adorable! He's on special guy! 





Karlee


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww ... thats so cute.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my!!! What a cutie! That's so weird!


----------

